# Earn money on internet



## Sridhar_Rao (Feb 26, 2007)

They say one can sit at home and in free time, with an internet connection one can earn money. Does anyone has any idea, what are the prospects?


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 26, 2007)

Kool..

If u r technical guy the u can go to 

www.rentacoder.com

www.freelancer.com


work hard get some repo there and earn higher


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 26, 2007)

Frelancer is a good one


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 26, 2007)

Being a coder is not the only way to earn money online there are a lot of others if you aren't a technical guy. There are many ways I can think of, add more if you come up with ideas

Writing Articles - If you have a flair for writing and an expert in a subject, you can write articles for people who want them. You can also write help files for commercial software projects

Blogging - You can blog on subjects of your niche and use the traffic to generate revenue from Ads. You need some work and thinking over in the beginning to get really good readable articles and the traffic.

Photography - If you know photography and image editing you could set up a wallpaper download site and earn money through affiliate/ad programs.

Forums - You can set up a forum and earn money through advertising and affliate programs. But to generate traffic to gain enough ad clicks, you need to do a fair bit of market research and work.

There a a lot of others, these are ones I did or came across. If you know any more, post away.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 26, 2007)

Ad-Sense the Best way Out!!!..Provided u work hard


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2007)

^^ Agree... Google Adsense is ur best chance of making genuine Money...

1. Make a good content web site...
2. Apply for a Adsense Account...
3. Put the Ads...
4. Always Update the site..
5. DO NOT Cheat with Google..
6. Again Keep the site uptodate every day...
6. Receive your Google Adsense Cheque


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2007)

What kind of jobs are available at www.freelancer.com and how much they pay for it?


----------



## vikassethi (Feb 27, 2007)

From your other link I guess you are in Microsoft technologies. If that is the case then rentacoder.com is the best site for you. You get almost 600 projects a day posted there and most of the buyers prefer Indian coders due to cheap rates.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 27, 2007)

www.talkgold.com..... Scammy money


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 27, 2007)

vikassethi said:
			
		

> From your other link I guess you are in Microsoft technologies. If that is the case then rentacoder.com is the best site for you. You get almost 600 projects a day posted there and most of the buyers prefer Indian coders due to cheap rates.


Is it good?Because i am interested in this.I am a coder.


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 27, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Is it good?Because i am interested in this.I am a coder.


 
Ya if u are a coder than rentacoder is for u..

and you neednot to pay for being getting registered..

You only pay a part of ur earinings that you do being a member of rentacoder..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 27, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> Ya if u are a coder than rentacoder is for u..
> 
> and you neednot to pay for being getting registered..
> 
> You only pay a part of ur earinings that you do being a member of rentacoder..


But i havent worked on any project so far.


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 27, 2007)

jobs in rentacoder are big as well as small like some flash banners for sites.. some javascrpts and other smaller one which are easier but deadline is low..

i suggest u to go there and browse the wide spectrum of available jobs..


----------



## vikassethi (Feb 27, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Is it good?Because i am interested in this.I am a coder.


I work at RAC and I am ranked 25th amongst 1,70,000 programmers. So it is definately good for me at least..LOL!

If you have skills in programming then you will start getting projects sooner or later for sure and RAC is full of projects.


----------



## nithinks (Feb 27, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> www.talkgold.com..... Scammy money



What is this site actually? can you explain me?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 27, 2007)

Try to check their forum, you might understand 
*www.talkgold.com/forum/


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 27, 2007)

vikassethi said:
			
		

> I work at RAC and I am ranked 25th amongst 1,70,000 programmers. So it is definately good for me at least..LOL!
> 
> If you have skills in programming then you will start getting projects sooner or later for sure and RAC is full of projects.


25th thats cool mate.Which programming languages do u prefer?


----------



## vikassethi (Feb 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 25th thats cool mate.Which programming languages do u prefer?


 I work in .Net both VB.Net and ASP.Net. But my previous work since 2006 was majorly done in VB6.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

vikassethi said:
			
		

> I work in .Net both VB.Net and ASP.Net. But my previous work since 2006 was majorly done in VB6.


I am also working in ASP.Net,VB.net and c#.net.But i dont have any experience.I am still learning it.


----------



## vikassethi (Mar 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I am also working in ASP.Net,VB.net and c#.net.But i dont have any experience.I am still learning it.


 The I would suggest you give yourself sometime because all these freelancing sites are very particular about quality and timely delivery of projects and there is no excuse for this.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

vikassethi said:
			
		

> The I would suggest you give yourself sometime because all these freelancing sites are very particular about quality and timely delivery of projects and there is no excuse for this.


Yeah i'll wait.And i'll mail u if i need help.I hope u will help me.


----------



## vikassethi (Mar 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yeah i'll wait.And i'll mail u if i need help.I hope u will help me.


 Anytime


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2007)

go for a free host, put some attractive content, put google adsense. Siddharth Maheshwari's father earns Rs. 4500/mth by the abv method!


----------



## gaurav_chauhan (Mar 28, 2007)

there are such sites on internet which gives the work online.but they ask for deposits.inyone is working for them?how reliable they are?can any give me trusty site.

 there are such sites on internet which gives the work online.but they ask for deposits.inyone is working for them?how reliable they are?can any give me trusty site.​


----------



## digitmaster (Apr 8, 2007)

Earn money on the internet?

There are lots of opportunities:

Make websites, blogs - do adsense and affiliate marketing.
Freelance jobs - web design, coding, graphic design, writing articles, forum posting, blogging etc.
For lazy chaps - paid surveys, mylot and other get paid stuff - you may get some change to buy a domain name or a rapidshare account.
See *www.paidsurveys.co.in for surveys and freelance stuff.

But never trust anything that requires you to pay initially, unless you are very sure what you are doing.


----------



## jiteshbhimani (May 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am interested in manual testing of the project.
Is there any site which offers such opportunities and we get paid for it.


----------



## shyamno (May 20, 2007)

What are various sources of income from blog appart from Google Adsense (putting ads)....????

And how to get more traffic for the site ???

Plz reply...


----------



## vikassethi (May 20, 2007)

jiteshbhimani said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in manual testing of the project.
> Is there any site which offers such opportunities and we get paid for it.


There are a few projects that are posted on sites like www.rentacoder.com, but the person/company posting those projects would not give them to you unless you are technically qualified or have experience with tools for testing those projects. I will not give you false hopes, but there is too much compitition for testing projects too.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^

Whats need to bump up an year old thread ??


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 30, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Whats need to bump up an year old thread ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2008)

^^
I am missing the joke here !!! ????


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 30, 2008)

It was a spam post Choto jee 
With the spam removed it looks like you have bumped it now


----------

